# Θαλάσσια Σπόρ και Δραστηριότητες > Άλλα Θαλάσσια Σπόρ και Δραστηριότητες >  ΧΕΙΡΟΠΟΙΗΤΑ ΜΟΝΤΕΛΑ ΙΣΤΙΟΦΟΡΩΝ

## noksi

Τα καραβια ειναι 100% χειροποιητα και κατασκευασμενα με την παραδοσιακη μεθοδο ναυπηγησης ξυλινων καραβιων 
(καρίνα-στραβόξυλα-κουπαστές-πέτσωμα)
Τα υλικα ειναι επι το πλειστον ξυλο και μπρουντζος 
και περιλαμβανουν λεπτομερειακο εξοπλισμο.
Για το καθε καραβι απαιτουνται ως και 300 ωρες εργασιας με απαραβτο ορο κατα την κατασκευη την αντοχη και την σημασια στην λεπτομερεια.

Τα καραβια διατυθονται προς πωληση
Οποιος ενδιαφερεται για λεπτομερειες (διαστασεις-αλλες φωτογραφιες-τιμες) 
ας επικοινωνησει στο noksi@in.gr

περισσοτερες φωτογραφιες
http://img11.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=making.jpg

----------


## noksi

Τα καραβια ειναι 100% χειροποιητα και κατασκευασμενα με την παραδοσιακη μεθοδο ναυπηγησης ξυλινων καραβιων (καρίνα-στραβόξυλα-κουπαστές-πέτσωμα)
Τα υλικα ειναι επι το πλειστον ξυλο και μπρουντζος 
και περιλαμβανουν λεπτομερειακο εξοπλισμο.
Για το καθε καραβι απαιτουνται ως και 300 ωρες εργασιας με απαραβατο ορο κατα την κατασκευη την αντοχη και την σημασια στην λεπτομερεια.

Τα καραβια διατυθονται προς πωληση
Οποιος ενδιαφερεται για λεπτομερειες (διαστασεις-αλλες φωτογραφιες-τιμες) 
ας επικοινωνησει στο noksi@in.gr
περισσοτερες φωτογραφιες
http://img11.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=making.jpg

----------

